# An idea for those pesky cut-offs......



## scrimman (Sep 27, 2014)

A little bit of middle school Geometry and.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scrimman (Sep 27, 2014)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## scrimman (Sep 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Next?....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 27, 2014)

Go Sean !


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

Planters for the missus?


----------



## scrimman (Sep 28, 2014)

Pencil holders for the students. I'll take a pic of the finished project tomorrow at work; never did put a finish on 'em. Guess I aught to .......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## scrimman (Sep 30, 2014)

A day late, but not a dollar short; the finished product(s), but unfinished.....


 

And a gratuitous shot of a table I made from discarded pallets. (this is where the cuttoffs came from)


 
and now to go admire a stool in this same forum.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------

